# What do you have on your computer desk right now?



## Flareth (Jul 23, 2008)

More stalkerish threads...this was at the old forums and was recently brought back to mind by the "What can you see out your window?" thread.

What there is on the desk:
Animaniacs volume 1
Spore Creature Creator
diamond and Pearl guide
Pokemon Yellow Cartridge
Gameboy color
headphones
thermometer
Gettysburg Expedition Guide
Ultimate disney Coaster game
Sticky letters
DS charger
Pack of pens
Newspaper article
papers
directory
Letters and number pack
Dogz and Catz game
Bean bag teddy
Shoyru figure (I dun even like neopets anymore)
Small radio thing
cookbooks
An issue of Brio
Doodles of Rebecca (My character)
Some of my mom's books
paper towel
Index card holder
Nail polish remover
American Idol hat
another baseball cap
junk that's with the hats


----------



## spaekle (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, sadly, I cleaned my desk off the other day. :[ Normally there'd be a lot more candy wrappers and random trash, but now I have:

- a bottle of Pepsi 
- a bottle of green tea + citrus 
- a picture frame with no picture in it
- a tube of cream stuff for my face
- my iPod
- my current favorite sketchbook
- my glasses
- a pair of scissors
- a really freaking old thing of Peeps over in the corner that I should probably throw away D:
- a red piggy bank
- a composition book that I mostly write _stories_ in 
- my phone
- a box of colored pencils that, while good quality, I don't use as much as my Prismacolors
- My Prismacolors
- My box with all of my other pencils, pens, and my markers
- This book, bought mainly for references and because I really like the artist :D
- a few random wrappers to cherry hershey kisses

On the shelves above my desk: 

- My Vileplume plushie :D!
- A few random books, mainly assorted classic literature and other books on art
- Two whole shelves full of manga *nerd* 
- a printer
- a scanner
- a little box with drawers that hold lots of crappy crayons and colored pencils, the manuals to various video games, et cetera
- a Tetris game that plays the Tetris song in annoying beeps but it's still awesome because it's the Tetris song and you have to play with the sound on even though it annoys the living hell out of everyone around you
- a book of simple Japanese phrases for travelers 
- a mini-stapler
- my GBA SP
- Notecards
- a cinnamon candle
- about 6 more sketchbooks

...and I think that's it!


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 23, 2008)

A copy of To Kill a Mockingbird (my sister's doing it for her GCSE)
A copy of Bill Bryson's Neither Here Nor There
A Disney CD
My phone
A Hairbrush
A pair of scissors
Some pens/pencils
A sketchpad
A Northern Exposure DVD case
A psychogy textbook for some reason
My MP3 player (which I'm charging)


Every so often my sister will dump all the random crap I leave my the computer in my room because it's technically a shared computer and I leave my stuff everywhere X3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 23, 2008)

On my whole desk, including shelves, there is:
*A Coaster
*Earphones
*Three Mousepads
*A Printer
*A Holder Filled With Pens, Markers, Random Wires, Etc.
*My Computer
*A Flashlight
*A Phone
*A Digital Camera
*Batteries

And a bunch of other stuff, too.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm on my laptop, which is on my coffee table. Said coffee table has:

- 2 remote controls
- a mug with water in it
- an empty tape dispenser
- Costco coupons
- The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess (GCN)
- Dead or Alive 2
- Star Wars Episode I Racer (DC)
- Sega GT
- Star Wars Demolition (DC)
- The Weakest Link (empty)


----------



## PichuK (Jul 23, 2008)

OKAY

teddy bear
piggy bank
photo frame x2
photo
music box
platypus
box
marbles
shells
cat
lizard 
imitation cat crap
tissue box x2
diary 
notepad x2
ipod
german-english dictionary
reading log
paper
lamp
pens
globe
headphones
monitor
keyboard
mouse
speakers
itunes $15 gift card
batteries
wallet
box
ashes of my two of budgies 
another stupid box
wire chicken
FURBIES x3 
sock x4
magic 8-ball
pencil x3
another box
blanket x2
tennis ball x2
tiny trolley to hold furbies
bookmark


however, withing an arm's length, I have

feathers
ruler
glue
scissors
stapler
staple remover
eraser
drawer of pens
" pencls
" baloons
" keys
" markers (x2)
" Pencil case
" feathers
" Paper
" paint
" chalk
" crayons
pokemon games
couple other games
a hundred walkthroughs for r/b/y/g/s/c
link cables
photo albums
photos
birdcage

And to top off this huge list, I'd like to say that I am not crowded. :3 fucking huge desks ftw!


----------



## Jolty (Jul 23, 2008)

comp/monitor/keyboard/mouse/printer yep
PENS PENS PENS
a penguin whom I named Biz
RICK THE GASTRODON.
gunplaaaaaa
cds & stuff
PAPER
staples
strepsil box
stawberry sweet thingies
a lame modem who's guts I hate
wires man
aaaand a school planner


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 23, 2008)

Now that I'm at my actual desk...:
- Game Boy Advance (Pokemon Emerald inside)
- Pokemon LeafGreen
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red
- Pokemon Red
- Riviera
- empty glass
- nail clipper
- scissors
- phone
- cell phone
- wallet
- tape
- receipt
- permenant marker
- 2 pens
- pencil
- glue stick
- bottle of glue
- stapler
- mouse
- mousepad
- navigator
- digital camera
- white-out tape
- Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
- calculator
- fan remote control
- business card
- Magic the Gathering deck
- cable modem
- Roller Coaster Tycoon (PC)
- Roller Coaster Tycoon Loopy Landscapes
- The Political Machine
- Hearts of Iron II
- 2 speakers
- lamp
- router
- hedgehog knick-knack that glows in the dark
- tiny rubber band
- rubber band
- Eevee
- monitor, 19 inch, LCD


----------



## Koji (Jul 24, 2008)

-Computer Monitor
-Wireless Keyboard
-Wireless mouse
-Wireless mouse (broken)
-2 speakers
-3 pencil cases
-assorted post-it notes
-Wireless adaptor for keyboard and mouse(s)
-IN/OUT bin
-Sunny D lid
-Moulin Rouge! CD case
-Notebook
-nearly empty bag of Pringles Select
-Novelty oversized lips keychain
-package of post-it notes
-pens
-PC Gamer Demo disk
-unknown wrapper
-paperweight
-mouse recharger
-wireless phone
-microphone
-paperclip


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, let's see...

-computer monitor, keyboard, mouse, and mouse pad
-Tub of chapstick
-kitchen timer (wtf?)
-white t-shirt
-5 clean socks (wtf?)
-empty cereal bowl
-plate with pizza sauce on it
-spoon
-coffee mug
-hard blackened banana peel (ewwww...)
-tons and tons of random papers
-lamp
-headphones
-readers digest

Man, I really need to clean off our computer desk. =P


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't remember...I'm at my grandma's right now. 8P


----------



## @lex (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, there used to be so much trash on the desk so that just listing them on these forums took two hours, and then it was not at its worst XD But right now, I'm at the laptop, in my bed, and there's not much here at all :P Two pillows and myself, I guess.


----------



## Minish (Jul 25, 2008)

Hoo, let's see.

 Computer, monitor, speakers, etc.
 A lot of doodling stuff I use when waiting for stuff to load. Current doodles consist of: random Hana Yori Dango stuff, face shape practises, lots of eyes when I practise different manga-ka styles, a pretty good picture of Tifa Lockhart and a picture of my hand for palmistry.
 Hairties - blue and white.
 Set of Tarot cards.
 Maekawa Hiroki (I THINK)'s single 'Kaede'
 Catatonia's album 'International Velvet'
 Utada Hikaru's album 'EXODUS'
 Class photo from year six.
 D-ring (forgot that was there... o_o)
 CREEPYCREEPY clay pumpkin I made when I was, what... seven or something? xD
 My (now empty) money bag. ;__; *emotear*
 My watch.
 A hilarious pen my head of year gave us all last year. When you click it messages pop up like 'THINK', 'RU under 19?', 'Worried about a relationship?' and 'Need advice about sexual health?'. YOU'RE A CREEPY WOMAN, Miss Addison. _A creepy woman_.
 Another pen.
 Officer RAF information printouts.
 _Fire Bringer_ by David Clement-Davies.
 Notebooks.
 'Lynx' deodorant bodyspray.
 Random disk (no idea what it is)
 Electronic chessboard.
 School planner from two years ago (wth?)
 'The Best Videogame Artwork Of All Time' booklet from Official Nintendo Magazine UK.
 Some batteries (probably leaking dangerous fluid by now).
 Microphone.
 Another hairtie - this time it's turquoise.
 How to learn Gaelic book.
 Another disk - *turns over* - webcam installation.
 Plastic softback book cover - I always take these off and then forget to put them back on before I give them back to the library... building up quite a collection over here~
 Modem.

Thaaat's it for now.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 25, 2008)

Home phone
Green tea body lotion
A comb
Scientific calculator
TV guide
Mom's brush
Mom's comb
Vaseline
f.y.e. Backstage pass
Receipts
Mom's Mega Millions tickets
Nail polish remover
Internet modem
Radio remote
TV remote
Computer
Speakers
Tiger balm
Various papers and files
Band-aids
Tape dispenser
Nasonex
Cell phone charger
Jewelry box
Mom's makeup
Cotton balls
Cotton sticks
"Gum Drop Body Butter"
Flovent asthma pump
More Nasonex
A penny
Sticky pads
Two folding fans
Hair oil
Perfume
A medical pill
Two DS games
A golden pen
A picture of my brothers that live in other countries
Vix
A mirror
White-out
Fruit Punch Capri Sun


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

Well sometimes my laptop (right now I'm using it in my lap), a lamp, Harry Potter books, lotion, lifesavers, cell phone....uh....it's not a big desk and I just cleaned it. ;D


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

laptop
paperweight
camera
psp
ds
pens
ball
guitar hero on tour
gh ot skins
calender
ipod
duct tape ds case
wallet
water bottle
lava lamp :D
fountain
mannequin thing
altoids
bleach volume 5
label maker
lotsa wires
stereo
fishy lamp
coke can
clock
psp/ds/gb charger
earbuds
action replay D:
polish monies
vietnamese monies
dolphin statue
speakers
glue

yay lotta things


----------



## surskitty (Sep 13, 2008)

since I was cleaning my desk~~
	
	



```
* surskitty looks for a sponge since her desk is holy crap messy
<surskitty> fuck particleboard
<surskitty> ooh money
<surskitty> deodorant~
<surskitty> and lots of pill bottles
<Music_Dragon> What kinda pills?
<surskitty> antibiotics and painkillers
<surskitty> a mirror
<surskitty> more trinkets
<surskitty> prednisone
<surskitty> ... underpants what
<surskitty> bag of dice
<surskitty> listerine (???)
<surskitty> And Quiet Flows the Don by Mikhail Sholokhov
<surskitty> box for trinkets
<surskitty> a bag of rocks
<Music_Dragon> I've heard that Listerine is actually pretty unhealthy. Dunno if it's true though.
<surskitty> hair ties
<surskitty> three bottles of coca cola
<surskitty> pokemon cards
<surskitty> a hunk of cheddar cheese
<surskitty> a bra
<surskitty> Elvis Cthulhu
<surskitty> spider-shaped earrings labelled MADE IN JAPAN
<surskitty> a glass ant
<surskitty> a marble dung beetle
<surskitty> three micron pens
<surskitty> a tiny mug, smaller than a shotglass
<surskitty> an eraser
<surskitty> ... a pez dispenser
* surskitty wonders if she's a packrat
<surskitty> A bottle of glue!  why is that on my speakers
<surskitty> a dust mite plushie
<surskitty> more pills
<surskitty> a sausage
<surskitty> form letters from Washington University in St Louis
<surskitty> three or four bags of cough drops
<surskitty> a birthday card consisting of three plushies
<surskitty> more fucking cough drops what
<surskitty> kingdom hearts chain of memories volume 2
<surskitty> more birthday cards
<surskitty> ... more panties
<surskitty> four AAA alkaline batteries
<Music_Dragon> Oh hey. The dust mite plushie, is that like the black ones with eyes from those Japanese movies?
<surskitty> dunno
<surskitty> a USB cable
<surskitty> it's just one of those dust mite plushies
<surskitty> like how iirc Eevee has AIDS
<surskitty> three cat plushies
<surskitty> The Cat Who Could Read Backwards by Lilian Jackson Braun
<surskitty> Spyro 2: Season of Flame
<surskitty> three hair brushes
<surskitty> a box containing tiny wire - guess what - trinkets
<surskitty> a sandalwood fan
<surskitty> more trinkets
<surskitty> a metric fuckton of candy wrappers
<surskitty> MRSA
<surskitty> one of those poseable doll things used for human references
<surskitty> half a pair of speakers
<surskitty> mardi gras beads
<surskitty> a plastic strawberry poison dart frog
<surskitty> a barnes and noble gift card
<surskitty> one of those russian things where you open it up and it contains a smaller version of itself
<surskitty> shark teeth
<surskitty> card sleeves
<surskitty> more freaking hair thingies (but at least I haven't found a third pair of panties yet)
<surskitty> a Misty figurine
<surskitty> ... a spongue
<surskitty> *sponge
<surskitty> a white out marker
<surskitty> shitty fanfic
<surskitty> DnD 2.0 monster manual
<surskitty> my last report card
<surskitty> a deck of playing cards
<surskitty> brownies
<surskitty> no one cares about my desk-cleaning exploits
<surskitty> even though I found steroids
<surskitty> and panties
<Feralig8tr> surskitty
<Feralig8tr> how do you have this much stuff on your desk
<surskitty> and a bra
<surskitty> Feralig8tr: I have NO IDEA
<surskitty> and a sausage
<surskitty> ... oh hey there's my light-up colour changing fiber optic ufo!
```


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 13, 2008)

...what the crap surskitty. That is a LOT of stuff.

AAAANYWHO.

I've got:
-About 6 colored pencils
-My inking pen
-A nail (like the kind you hammer into walls)
-An old piece of poptart?
-A paper towel that I have to have my mouse on otherwise the little arrow on the screen won't move if I try to move it. Will be rectifying that.
-Nail polish stuck on the desk which is why I need the paper towel
-iPod charger (plugged into the computer as well)
-A big ol' Coca Cola logo. It's not a desk but more of a table, you see. I'm just listing things off of the area around me that I consider my "desk".
-My iPod
-Two little doll things I made out of masking tape for no reason
-A disconnected scanner
-A plate containing cheetos and chicken bones (I need to bring that upstairs ><)
-A filled-up sketchbook, flipped to this drawing for some reason
-A notebook flipped to a page containing... wedding plans?
-A piece of Napoleon Dynamite paper containing more wedding plans ._.
-A receipt
-A CD case
-A container that once held Tic-Tacs
-My little black idea notebook
-A surge protector
-A big TV (off)
-Several more plates
-Paper towels that have been used
-A LOT of soda cans
-A dictionary
-My Emerald Version


----------



## surskitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...what the crap surskitty. That is a LOT of stuff.


And I didn't even list anything that's there and will definitely stay there (my monitor, CPU, speakers, USB hub, mp3 player, scanner, more pills, panda plushie, squid plushie, Sephiroth figurine (now wearing mardi gras beads)....)

:3 SO ZORA AM I A PACKRAT


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 13, 2008)

-Monitor
-speakers
-TV remote
-weird thing that I dunno what it is
-keyboard, on a little pull-out shelf just under the desk surface
-tumbleweed that's bouncing along the desktop to symbolise its emptiness.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 13, 2008)

Many, many things. Let's go over the important ones.

Keyboard! With shiny shiny backlit keys
Mouse
FUCKING HUGE (40cm x 25cm or thereabouts) mousepad
Monitor (LCD, 21")
Speakers
A microphone I don't use
A headset
A stack of DVDs and CDs, in varying states of dress and emptiness
DS
About six mugs
Various writing utensils
A stack of DS game boxes
A few cakes of empty CDs and DVDs
A few wooden figurines of various animals
A Rubik's Cube which I broke after solving it too much (but then I fixed it so now I can use it if I'm really really careful)

And that's about it.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 13, 2008)

waterbottle
calculator
flashlight
wallet
ipod
earphones
laptop
laptop dock
paper with my brawl code on it
drawing mannequin
plasma lamp thingy
ipod sync cord
camera cord
usb cord
post it notes
health paper for school
lead case
pen
hair comb
dolphin statue
pen
quarters
paper with my friends new phone number on it
water bottle cap
paperweight
post it note with the rammstein logo on it 
sharpie
ds
warriors: into the wild
warriors: fire and ice
fullmetal alchemist vol 2
inkheart
bleach vol 17
bleach vol 18

...do i win?


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, currently, I've got:

--my phone
--a few sticky notes left over from a meeting earlier this week
--hairties
--Garfield calendar
--AA batteries galore
--blank CDs galore
--my floppy disk holder
--tassel from my garduation cap earlier this year (decorating the monitor)
--random envelops from old bills I need to file
--random books
--my purse
--notebooks
--my Bible 
--CD case
--Pokemon Diamond box
--random clothes that need to be put away
--pencil holder
--various writing utensils
--(disconnected) printer
--Kleenex
--Some Sailor Moon DVDs
--some manga
--The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (which I have no clue how it got there)
--candy cup
--unused Best Buy gift cards
--old radio remote
--my main CD player that doubles as a radio (currently tuned to the 80's/90's/today megamix station I love)
--some antacid
--what's left of the enchiladas I made for dinner
--a glass of Diet Pepsi

There you go. I clearly need to do some housecleaning.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

lets see, i got some bank statements
papers with friends emails on it that i still havnt emailed back
all six CDs for regular world of warcraft with box
2 batteries
a reds baseball cap
the rough draft of an essay i wrot for english a few weeks ago
my camera
super mario world: super mario advance 2 for GBA
first call of duty 4 PC
rts game rise of nations and expasion pack
rts game axis and allies
zoo tycoon 2
a recording of a song i sang in choir last year sung by complety different people

thats all for now lol


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 14, 2008)

On main desk:

Moniter
Keyboard
Mouse
Mouse Pad
Glass Jar full of pencils, a screw, crayons, pencil crayons, pens, markers, etc

On desk next to it:

Printer
Fuckton of paper
Fuckton of CDs
Flavoured Water
Chocolate Mint Tea Leaves (dried)
Case for TA: Kingdoms
Golem Action Figure (:3 Yay for Pokemon Figures! :D)
Some sort of case for a USB Stick or something
Hedgehog Plushie
Part of Candy Wrapper
Ancient Falcatra Card (One of the sample cards for my Card Game)

Shelves under the desk:

MORE fucking paper
Box full of glass stuff
Cables
Jungle Book 2 video

Underneath:

Empty Hand Sanitizer Bottle


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2008)

Blank CDs/DVDs
Bottle of water
Some pens
Phone
Digital camera
Empty mug that says "Danielle" in pretty letters X3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmmm...

- A printer/scanner/copier
- My DS
- A camera box
- A Donald Duck comic
- A mousepad
- A computer mouse
- A computer.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 16, 2008)

Hurrr.... 

- a random stack of blank, post-it-note sized papers
- a random scratch paper
- a pencil
- a pen
- my keys (So _that's_ where they were...)
- a cup of water
- a bag of this dried pork thing that I was eating
- magnifying glasses (my brother put them there)
- some tissue paper
- a can of raisins
- whiteout
- earphones
- a calculator
- a piece of cloth
- a dictionary
- a memory stick
- another piece of random scratch paper

And I think that's it...


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 17, 2008)

A cactus
Candy wrappers
A few pencils and pens
A printer
Books
Scattered and piled paper
Drawings that aren't _as_ scattered but still messy
A bunch of wires
A mouse or two
A printer
A stapler
An N64 Jumper Pak
A broken wireless controller
A small jar with a paper stuck inside
A few small boxes
A CD case
A folder
An animal cage
Headphones
A timer
Gluesticks
A foam ball
A water bottle


----------



## Adnan (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got nothing, since I use a laptop


----------



## Alexi (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, besides the normal computer stuff...

A pair of fabulously pink scissors
A Pink Pearl eraser
Nail clippers
Three rulers
A stapler
Stapler remover
Tape dispenser with tape
Staples
Business cards
Empty printer ink box
Post-its with some silly bible quote on them
A SanDisk Flash Drive directions sheet
A pencil
An empty pack of pocket tissues
A leather coaster with an armadillo on it <3
A Modern World History text book
A camera
Various cables
One of my ankle cuffs
Bunch of bits of paper
A coupon for Pro-Chem, whatever that is
Dust
An almost-empty pack of Pocket Tissues
A Nascar notebook
A 1-inch binder
Various CDs in cases
A pair of OLD headphones
Black CDs
A Dogbert plush that talks
An old pic of me, my mom and our dead cat
Cat fur
Goldie

This desk needs cleaning. O.o


----------



## nyuu (Sep 17, 2008)

Laptop (dead, I...pick it apart when bored ;_;)
Wireless keyboard & mouse (in use)
Wireless stuff hubthing
USB keyboard and mouse (Stock dell ones)
Two monitors
Computer
Router
Modem
Cell Phone
Speakers
Tiny white circular speakers [thanks surskitty]
Oooo a stack of games; it contains: Quake II, Quake III, The Orange Box. :|
TI84+
5 USB flash drives, capacities ranging from 256MB to 4GB
ABBA: The Definitive Collection CD
Serial -> USB dongle
Pokemon Pearl
SD -> MicroSD adapter
Ethernet hub & ethernet cables
Gargoyle
Another Gargoyle
Headphone/headset
7 mechanical pencils - 4x purple, 3x red
a Flying Spaghetti Monster car decal attachment thingy
Printed copy of this page
a cat (not a permanent feature)
Jigglypuff
Two Nintendo DSs - one has a broken hinge
Folded trench coat
Some...additional speaker that goes under desks. Dunno what it's called honestly
/holy/ /shit/ pokemon pogs
also a magic deck and a base set charizard


----------



## Renteura (Sep 17, 2008)

liquid paper
gluestick
poptart wrapper
computer dock
computer
calculator
wallet
pencil lead
homework
camera
a multitude of random cords
a plasma lamp thingy
drawing mannequin
inking pen
10th aniversery pokedex book
lets find pokemon 2
d/p guide
post it notes
hanes disney world underwear promotion thing (O________o)
sketchbook
islice
eraser
flashlight
dolphin statue
paperweight
colored pencils
more lead
ds
empty gameboy cartridge
health class folder
papers
another sketchbook
ipod cord caddie
water bottle
warriors: into the wild
fma 2
warriors: fire and ice
empty cup
binder
pen
stereo
desk fountain
fish lamp
lava lamp
clock
pencil holder


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 18, 2008)

Not counting things connected to my computer:
-iPod
-VideoNow XP that I got a looooooong time ago
-Wuthering Heights (haven't read)
-Anne of Green Gables (haven't read)
-The Sims:Busting Out (GBA) manual (Oh, Arceus, that's old.)
-And a random piece of paper


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 18, 2008)

Drawing Board
Rubik's Cube (complete)
Rubik's Cube 4x4 (incomplete)
Sharpie
Swiss Army Knife Carabiner thing
Post-it notes
Index Cards
DS
Nail-clippers
Bowl with remains of potato chips
Flowery cup
Pennies
An old interim report card
Several Goldfish packages
iPod
Headphones
Broken headphones
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
Kirby Canvas Curse case, currently holding Metroid Prime Hunters demo
Box full of Duelmaster cards and a few Pokemon cards
Even larger box full of MtG cards
Books-A-Million membership card
Printer
Assorted cables
Brush
Ruler
Mirror
Notebook with random japanese print on the front (and...an Avatar flipbook sequence in the corner? whut?)
Box of assorted marbles
Munchkin manuals
This little ball puzzle that you take apart into little pieces and then have to put them back together again (I swear to god it's a freaking face)
More notebooks
Several school-related books
Folders still in their plastic packaging
Pencils
Pencil holder
_Colored_ pencils
A poster detailing the history of genetic study
Ooh, this notebook with one of those holographic surfaces that makes the annoying zipping sound when you scratch it *pauses to do so for a bit*
Numerous bins for separating different subjects of school work
This mock colonial news page I wrote for Social Studies some time ago
Paper; lots and lots of paper
A birthday card from back when I had birthday parties
A deck of cards my parents brought back from Death Valley
These awesome silver rings I got Colorado over the summer
The ULTIMATE Hitchhiker's Guide
This weird pencil topper; it's a robotic bug or something eating a keyboard
A dead shield bug


----------

